

FBI: Hundreds Of Thousands May Lose Internet In July  - dazbradbury
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/20/hundreds-of-thousands-may-lose-internet-in-july_n_1441260.html?ref=mostpopular

======
signal
I really dislike the way this has been handled. Yes, I'm sure the FBI is
legally prohibited from notifying the victims of the problem directly or even
fixing it remotely, but there are many other avenues available to address the
issue than needlessly partnering with a single private contractor. Even the
posts addressing the issue don't provide clear instructions to verify or clean
the issue, and the external sites they reference are provided by DNS name
rather than IP.

I think that at the very least the G20 need to agree to the creation of some
form of unified body able to address these types of issues effectively. For
that to happen the governments involved would need understanding and expertise
in online security, which they are all sorely lacking. It's going to be a very
rocky road.

Not to be a jerk, but I don't come to HN to see headlines from the Huffington
Post. In restrospect I don't think I should have commented.

~~~
unimpressive
Where do you think HN should source it's headlines from?

~~~
signal
I have nothing against reading Huffington Post for entertainment or opinion
pieces, but it's hardly a source for anything relevant to hacking(in the HN
sense) or startups. I come here to see news that doesn't make the headlines of
major media outlets. I probably shouldn't have commented on the article that I
didn't want to see on HN, but I felt I should contribute if I was going to
criticize.

